# Reasonable monthly price for Kenpo training?



## scfgabe (Dec 5, 2004)

I am a beginner in American Kenpo, and I am about to chose between a couple of dojos in my area (Utah).  However, I have no experience to know what a reasonable price might be for this type of training.  The classes are twice a week for 1 1/2 hours each.  The instructors are 6th degree Black Belts.  Any advice for me?

- Thanks


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 5, 2004)

scfgabe said:
			
		

> I am a beginner in American Kenpo, and I am about to chose between a couple of dojos in my area (Utah). However, I have no experience to know what a reasonable price might be for this type of training. The classes are twice a week for 1 1/2 hours each. The instructors are 6th degree Black Belts. Any advice for me?
> 
> - Thanks


 What are the two dojos charging?

 - Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 6, 2004)

I hope the PMs we exchanged were helpful in answering your questions.

 - Ceicei


----------



## scfgabe (Dec 7, 2004)

Your PMs have been very helpful; it has been great to have you as a local Utah resource to answer many of my questions. Thanks again for all of your help!  I am excited to begin my training soon!

- Gabe


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 15, 2004)

How is the training going so far?  Are you enjoying it?

 - Ceicei


----------



## still learning (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello, Here in Hawaii they run about from $40.00-$60.00 per month.  Anything more is getting real expensive unless they have a great location and equipments, (Well design hall, mirrors, bags, weights,etc...).  If the school is full time,better yet than you will have more training days available, then the cost can be higher.  If the cost is higher maybe you can work out a deal to clean or help the dojo in some way to reduce the cost?  ....Aloha


----------

